# Bin der Neue



## Asings2 (12 Juli 2017)

Moin,

bin neu hier und wollte mal "Hallo" sagen.
Hab mich schon ein wenig umgesehen. Bisher sehr interessant. 

So, bin dann mal weiter stöbern :mussweg:


----------



## General (12 Juli 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Punisher (13 Juli 2017)

Willkommen im Club


----------

